# ?'s on purvis queens



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

All the comments I have heard regarding Purvis have been very favorable. :thumbsup:


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Go to search type in Purvis and read away --- lot's of comments I think.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*Purvis Queens*

We have been using some of Dan's queens for 3 years now.
Wish we could get more from him as they are in tight supply.
I think he has help problems like most of this country does.
They sure over winter great here in Nebraska.
Real good honey producers.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Last year was my first year with them. The built up just fine and over wintered fine so far. This year will be the test for honey. Great people to work with.

Camp


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats real incourageing since you are even higher up the snow line than we are. I'm right on the mo. Ia. border and my goal will be to do all I can to winter over to be strong in early april thanks for the thoughts, John


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Purvis Queens*

Worth,
Welcome to the site 
I ordered a couple Purvis Queens this year also. Did you go through Brian in Greenwood? I have read a little on them and they seem to be a good bee but there is some negative feedback out there(on beesource) also. I have a couple hives that just NEED a change so why not try them?
Where is "Worth" located? Im over near KC.
Did you make it to the KS/MO Beekeepers Get together last weekend in OP? It was a good time. Also there is a beginners beekeeping class coming up in a few weeks if interested


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*my Purvis queens have done very well*

they are tough surviviors...I have not treated them in the two years I have had them...I recommend you give them a try. -Danno


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

*Purvis*

I think they are located in Tennessee now, in Leoma (931) 852-3033


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

gingerbee said:


> I think they are located in Tennessee now, in Leoma (931) 852-3033


They have an office only in Leoma, TN. Bees are still in Georgia.


----------



## Southern Bee (Feb 23, 2008)

I added a Purvis "Goldline" queen to a nuc late last season. Transfered them to 2 mediums to over winter. Didn't have a whole lot of stores. Tried to feed them up with syrup but they were not much interested. Was kind of worried about them. Our winters here are not as harsh as some but are wishy washy and very damp. 60 degrees one day then 19 the next. At any rate they over wintered just fine! I have noticed they fly at lower temps then my other bees. Have seen them out and about at 29 degrees, don't know if this is a good trait or not. But they are certainly not lazy. They are usually the first hive awake in the morning.

Don't yet know about their honey talents or swarminess.
They are building up nicely though not to slow not to fast.
So far I am impressed with her.


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

*Thanks alot*

Thanks for all the thoughts from you beeks. I'm not sure, but I think I missed my order date and will end up with some other type of queen I do plan to keep a good first year log and am sure some of you will get a least an entertainment value out of future threads. Your time is appreciated! John


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

walter kelley is selling purvis queens you might be able to order one from them and get your date.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,
Purvis Queens available on April 7th. Russian & Italian Queens April 9th.
I had a Queen problem last year, late, on a 1 story colony. I requeened with a Goldline in mid September. Not only did they survive the winter but as of yesterday I have about 2-1/2 frames of brood! I myself am impressed and of the 12 new hives I'm setting up two will be Goldline.
We still have 3# swarms -Italian & Russian's available April 25th, May 2nd & May 9th. Pick up or ship. April date filling rapidly.
Thank You,
Walter T. Kelley
800-233-2899


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Out of 3 yards I overwintered, the Purvis queens did the best. The only reason I would remark on this, is that it was the one yard I thought would be completely dead. They where late splits that didn't get much to build up on due to drought. I fed them some, but I didn't think it was enough. But they are alive and well now, building up good.


----------

